# Where to buy a Standard poodle suitable for obedience training (in EU)?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not in Europe so I can't help you with specifics on breeders, but I do show both of my poodles in obedience and rally. Neither of them came from breeders who specifically breed for performance sports. As you mentioned you need a dog with a good working temperament that is well built. All breeders should be aiming for those outcomes. I would tell any breeder that you are considering what you want to do with your dog. They should all be happy to hear that. It enhances their word of mouth reputation to have people putting titles on their dogs. When I was looking to add my second poodle I had his breeder in my sights. I sent her a rather detailed email and got a very quick reply that she was happy to be on my list and that she would be able to work with me to pick a good pup, and that she did.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Like Lily above my minipoo doesn’t come from breeders who breed for performance sports. She comes from breeders who are successful in AKC conformation. We compete in formal obedience, rally, nose work, agility and earned all the AKC trick dog titles.

Do you have any dog sports organizations near you? Contact them and ask to speak to the trainers in obedience. They may know people in the sport who have standard poodles and may have suggestions for you. Contact your local Poodle Club. They may know who is competing in obedience.

I hope you find your poodle soon.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not sure if this will be helpful but I've run across some resources which you may already know of.

The FCI site has a lot of info:
The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation. It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.

Fédération Cynologique Internationale

Poodle


CANICHE



Europe


FCI members and contract partners



And this resource which is currently Under Construction in parts

Planet Poodle


PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine




I also ran across an older thread from a member looking for some suggestions for European breeders. Arreau Standard Poodle, a Canadian PF member and breeder of beautiful standards, offered in that thread to give some input, so you might try a private inquiry to her to see if she has ideas that might be helpful.

Another possible resource:








Dog Breeders by Country - Canine organisations and kennel clubs in Europe


Austria,Belgium,Czechia,Denmark,Estonia,Finland,France,Germany,Greece,Hungary,Iceland,Ireland,Italy,Netherlands,Norway,Poland,Russia,Slovakia,Spain,Sweden,Ukraine,United Kingdom




www.eurobreeder.com


----------



## Camilla C. (May 30, 2020)

Thank a lot to you all! 🙏🙏


----------

